
Generation Xers Have the Most Gen X Response to Being Left Off the List - laurex
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/generation-x-forgotten-again_us_5c4539d5e4b027c3bbc2fc87
======
_Schizotypy
Why would anyone consider this "newsworthy"?

